# The Saving of Etraxi IV



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Etraxi IV. A Forge World of the Imperium of Man located inwards towards the galactic core, it and the rest of its sibling planets nothing but either molten rock or barren wastelands, uninhabitable due to toxic gases and harsh living conditions. When the system was first discovered the scout fleets had marked it hazardous and if it had not been for the small Mechanicus presence within their fleet, would have been passed over completely, but the planets were laden to the core with rich resources and metals that were vital to the Great Crusade so the coordinates of the system were sent to Mars. 

In the years to come the fourth planet in the system Etraxi, named after the Imperial Admiral who had found it, was turned into a Forge World. It was from here that untold numbers of bolters and ammunition were shipped throughout the growing Imperium to the different Legions fighting at its edges, the most notable being the IV Legion Astartes, because of this Etraxi IV always held an Astartes presence in case it ever came under attack. 

Because of its importance to them the Iron Warriors often rotated multiple companies, or a grand company, through to give them some time to rest and resupply before heading back out into the Crusade. The system had never shown any signs of being attacked though, while it was rather close to ork space no greenskin had come close enough to even sniff out the system...until now. A massive Space Hulk tore out of the warp just outside the system and had stayed silent for hours until a scouting force from the Iron Warriors and Mechanicus had been sent to breach its hull.

Once the hull was breached the scout team had not gone a hundred yards before being brutally ambushed and slaughtered to the man by an unknown enemy. A system wide signal immediately went out to all of the Iron Warrior and Mechanicus garrisons spread throughout the system's nine planets while another signal for aid was secretly sent out from the office of the Archmagos Quixon and into Imperial space for anyone close enough to hear. 

----------------------------

*"Remind me why we sent that message again?"* asked General Moquena. He was a large man, tall and thick with muscle like most of his men, yet his features were distinctly royal and clean cut, his black hair buzzed close to his head. Eyes that were like small storms peered out from his face, a cold logical mind staring out from behind them, his white and black uniform studded with bright medals. He hated the Archmagos, anyone willing to throw away their humanity so easily disgusted him, even if it was for more power and supposed control. He commanded the Imperial Army garrison that was stationed in the system, a forty thousand strong force filled with the best soldiers Terra herself could offer, the Terran 52nd and 37th. Moquena had led them for the ten years since his promotion and had earned them the nickname the Wardens, they were tenacious siege soldiers and were going to be attached to the Iron Warriors Grand Company that was stationed here once they left the system. 

*"The Warsmith and his men will not be able to hold back the Ork force. The ship that they are on is extremely large, and if our scouting team was eliminated soon after entering then there will be many Orks."* The smooth silver face of the Archmagos stared out at him, a mask that was left completely unblemished, no face was carved into it, simply a clean blank silver surface that shone in the light. The rest of the Magos' body sat on top of a small hovering dais and was covered in red robes, *"We knew that the Orks would eventually find this system General, it was only a matter of time, and make no mistake....there will be more." 
*
Moquena's grey eyes narrowed, *"So what do you want me to do?"* he asked. He shifted his weight, this secret meeting was bugging him more and more, *"Simple. Do not tell the Warsmith of our message."* Moquena shook his head, *"They will find out about it once reinforcements arrive, you know that right?"*. This time it was the Archmagos who shook his head, *"By the time they send call for aid it will be too late for us to save this facility. I am sending one now so that the aid will arrive on time." 
*
*"Fine."* spat Moquena, *"I won't say anything....he'd kill me anyways for doing it behind his back."* he turned on his heel and began to make his way out of the room, that bastard had put him in hard position he had had no clue that Warsmith Dredos had not known of the message, and now if he said anything he knew his head would roll. He tried to clear his mind, he had to get the men ready.

--------------------

Captain Adriel Verros of the Blood Angels Fifth Assault Company stared at the screen in front of him as he played the message over and over again. He had three hundred marines at his disposal, a force more than capable enough of defeating most adversaries, yet he had received a call for aid from a whole Grand Company of his brothers in the IV Legion. He knew the amount of marines and sheer manpower that accompanied each of Perturabo's Grand Companies, so for one to call for aid must mean that their situation was truly dire, he would aid them as soon as he could.

*"So we are going?"* asked Turiel, his second in command. After a few minutes of silence Verros nodded, *"Yes. Inform our squad leaders to meet me in the strategum immediately. It would seem our brothers in the Eighth Grand are in need of our aid."* Turiel nodded and turned, barking orders into his vox as he left the Command Deck.

---------------------


Ok now that that small introduction is over its time for me to explain the details. This Rp will rotate around a few squads of Blood Angels who are a part of a larger company that are going to be aiding the Iron Warriors Eighth Grand in defending the Etraxi system from the greenskin menace. As you could probably tell this is set during the Great Crusade, about two years before the campaign on Overdogg Mashogg's ork empire by the Iron Warriors, White Scars and Space Wolves. This means that the Hrud campaign and anything remotely close to the heresy has not happened yet, in short meaning that all of the Legions are still considered loyal by everyone within the Imperium. 

The standard Rp forum rules apply, i dont want any posts under FIVE SENTENCES. I tend to give my Rper's a lot of information to deal with in updates so i expect at the least five sentences from a response to an update. Most enemies i put in your way you will be able to kill in one update, if it is a tougher enemy i will inform you and let you know that they cannot be killed in one post. Of course no god modding, i WILL NOT tolerate it and will give you two strikes before kicking you out of the RP, this may sound vicious or mean but i feel like two warnings is more than enough.

Now for the character sheet, there are four squads that you all will be applying for, each will be led by a sergeant NPC controlled by me. Positions and special weapons are a first come first serve basis but i will decide who ultimately gets what, if i want you to change something i will send you a pm letting you know. if you want to mention a connection to your sergeant or the Captain Verros and his second in command Turiel who are mentioned above in your character sheet feel free to do so, their personality sheets and small backgrounds are further down.

The four sergeants and their squads are as follows:

Veteran Assault Marines
Sergeant: Broman
Spot1: Gabriel (Lord Ramo)
Spot2: Laertes Ranulf (Midge913)
Spot3: Sol (Deathbringer)

Assault Marines
Sergeant: Telros
Spot1: Kalcius Seten (Lord of the Night)
Spot2:
Spot3:

Tactical Marines
Sergeant: Xerxes
Spot1:
Spot2:
Spot3:

Tactical Marines:
Sergeant: Hadusa
Spot1: Zahiel Narolah (Santaire)
Spot2:
Spot3:

Sergeant Summaries:

Name: Broman
Position: V.A. Sergeant
Personality: Very "knight in shining armor" attitude and air about him, extremely chivalrous in his manner and is very proper when he speaks. despite what others may think of him he is a calm head in battle and his courage knows no bounds. He is from Terra and is part of a dwindling number of still living Terran marines within the Blood Angels.

Name: Telros
Position: A. Sergeant
Personality: A hot head to the core, his lack of patience often getting he and his squad into more than one fight it did not need to be in, but somehow he always manages to see them out in one piece. Many of his brothers say that he should have been a World Eater due to his choler and high kill count in every engagement that he is in.

Name: Xerxes
Position: T. Sergeant
Personality: Xerxes is a true leader, his aura commands respect from anyone who meets him and there has been talk of a promotion in the near future once the orks are repelled. he lacks any form of arrogance, something that has probably contributed to his not being promoted sooner, yet like all Sons of Sanguinius he is filled with a fury when on the field of battle.

Name: Hadusa
Position: T. Sergeant
Personality: Hadusa is not one for small talk and is often seen as cold by his comrades because of that, yet his silence belies the skill with which he kills his enemies. While off the field of battle he can be found in the training cages it is during battle that his nack for violence shows itself, his own kill count beginning to rival that of Telros, adding to his quiet confidence in himself and his men. 

Now i will explain and flesh these characters out more as the Rp moves on but as i said above these are just some small summaries to give you an idea who will be leading you. 

your character sheets will follow this format:

Name:
Age:
Squad:
Personality:
Appearance:
Background:
Equipment:

Normal standard equipment applies to all the squads, this an assault company so no heavy weapons, the weapons list is as follows;

Tactical squads: Bolter, Bolt Pistol, Combat Knife and frag and krak grenades. you may take all of these or if you wish swap that out for a chainsword and bolt pistol. 

Assault squad: (you are all going to be equipped with jump packs) chainsword or chainaxe with bolt pistol and frag grenades. if you wish you can swap that loadout and dual wield two chainswords, two chainaxes or one of each. keep in mind if you do this you have NO RANGED attack at all.

Veteran Assault squad: (same as above, you will all have jump packs) Power Weapon, keep this reasonable please, along with bolt pistol and frag grenades. seeing as how only these three people will get power weapons and therefore have an upper hand in battle compared to the others i am going to say NO DUEL WIELDING, with the exception of one person, if you are a veteran. i will allow one person to duel wield something like power fists or power claws but you will sacrifice your ranged attack capabilities.

That is it, like i said veterans are first come first serve as are all the other positions. keep in mind the sentence limit for your posts, and also on a side note i am looking for consistent posters, if i feel like ive given you enough time to post and everyone else has but you i will send a pm and if you have not posted three days later, or pmed me back, i will kill you :suicide: :biggrin: 

as always this is for fun and is meant to be fun. i look forward to GMing this Rp and promise to try and make it as entertaining as little old me can :grin:


P.S. just because there is a veteran squad does not mean that they will have it any easier during battle, in fact it will be quite the opposite, those of you who are part of that squad are more likely to die because of your importance on the battlefield. you will be fire magnets for the orks :laugh:


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Name: Gabriel

Age: 170

Squad: Veteran Assault marine

Personality: Gabriel is able to keep a cool head outside of battle, becoming detached from what he is on the field. On the field of battle however he fights with a righteous fury, able to follow orders and commands but sometimes he puts his squad in a bit more of a precarious situation than they should be in. Gabriel is a little arrogant, he knows this and tries to limit this behavior as best he can, though he is not always successful.

Appearance: Gabriel is at an average height for a marine, dwarfing that of a human but nevertheless isn't considered to be as tall as his brethren. However he is fairly bulky, his form covered in tightly nitted muscles. Gabriel torso is covered in scars, mainly from his encounters with the foul greenskins. His face is angelic, no blemishes or scars are visible. His hair is short and blonde, and his eyes are light blue.

Background: Gabriel was born after the Emperor was re-united with his son Sanguinus, on the death world of Baal, which served as the Blood Angels home-world, where their fortress monastery was built.

He was born into a small human tribe, only just surviving in the harsh lands. Gabriel was a quick learner, at a young age being able to grasp things that were beyond other children, though he was by no means special like the primach. His family soon took him to a trial tournament for the Blood Angels, designed to find more suitable recruits that could be used to create more of the Astartes.

Gabriel managed to impress in the tournament, not standing out from some of the other candidates, but doing just enough to be accepted into the legion IX. The trials he faced as an aspirant were nothing to what he was about to undergo, being genetically altered with the DNA of his Primach, Sanguinus. As an aspirant he preferred the training cages where he could use blades to the ranges but became adept in both forms of combat.

When he became a full Astartes and member of the IX Legion, he was placed in the fifth assault company, being able to use his close combat abilities and honing them even further. Gabriel fought against the vile orks as the Emperor and his Legions pushed further and further away from Terra in a bid to unite the stars, having the honor of once fighting alongside the Emperor and his son Sanguinus against them. 

On the battlefield of Erox he was elevated to the position of Veteran inside the Fifth Company, as he charged alone against an ork warlord and his bodyguard, slaughtering them all though he was nearly killed by the ork warlord, his armor being damaged heavily during the fighting, his jump pack the only thing saving him from certain death as he used it to hit the group and move back after he had damaged them. He was left tired and injured after this and would have been killed by orks that fought around him and the others, if a squad of Luna Wolves hadn't cut their way through to him, saving his life and helping him to form a bond with one of their number, a marine named Garros Varness, a heavy weapon specialist.

Since then he has thought in numerous other battles, coming to respect and trust his sergeant more and more as he leads them from the front, though he may have draw his ire sometimes as Gabriel's eagerness and hotheadedness in battle have overshadowed his more mellow attitude once he is safely off the field of battle.

Equipment: Jump Pack, Bolt Pistol, frag grenades, Power Claw.

Don't know if we need to include an appearance as well, if we do I will edit it in later.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

totally forgot to put that into the character sheet, my apologies, yes please put an appearance section. other than that he is good ramo!


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

good to have you back our kid
you need to get back in touch 

ill put something up later, have a few posts for other rps to finish off before i can viably justify posting a charactor but ill definitely take one of the spots 

would miss another iron warrior (however indirect) epic


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I am definitely interested mate. Once I get in front of a real computer I will get a character sheet . I plan on doing an assault veteran, but I understand about the first come first serve. Count me in.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Me too, I have most of a character written up and will finish and post him up tommorow


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Name: Laertes Ranulf

Age: 168

Squad: Veteran Assault Squad

Appearance: Laertes stands of average height and build for and Astartes, but seen unarmored he is very stocky. His body is a collection of hard corded muscle, breadth, and scars all earned during his service with the Fifth. His stormy grey eyes and blond hair, that he keeps long and ties into a top not during battle, are mirror images of the Primarch Sanguinius, and his facial features can only be called handsome. 

Personality: Laertes is calm and collected not only in battle but also in his everyday comings and going. He fights with a keen mind and righteous anger that is common in his gene-seed. He never looks for glory, but his abilities and experience never fails to collect him commendations and accolades despite his humility. He sees his squadmates as extensions of himself and over the years he has come to depend on them both in battle and in brotherhood, as they have come to rely on his cool headed counsel and tactical advice. 

Background: Laertes was born on Baal, as most of his brethern were, and spent his childhood years hunting and working alongside his family in the harsh conditions of the planet. Early in his life he showed a wisdom and combat ability that belied his young age and when the agents of the Blood Angels legions came once again to recruit he passed the trials of initiation with little trouble and was inducted into the legion along with several others, including Brother Gabriel, who would become his longtime friend and comrade. 

After his trials, training, and genetic alteration Laertes was assigned to the third tactical squad of the Fifth assault company, where his cool headedness and keen tactical mind was put to good use for close to 45 years. After many campaigns and battles against the enemies of mankind. He found that he needed to grow his skills after so many years of wielding a bolter, and he was re-assigned to the 2nd assault squad, where he was re-united with Brother Gabriel and there he spent close to 60 years. Hacking and slashing his way through xenos and nightmares. Soon he became the most capable swordsman in the squad and held high standing in company. Twice he declined promotion to assault squad sergeant, perferring to remain with equals with his brothers. 

Finally Captain Adriel Verros pattenly refused to allow him to remain in the rank and file, his experience and abilities needed in the leadership of the company. It was then that he was elevated to the Veteran Assault Squad. Since that time he has fought beside his Brothers in the thickest action that the Fifth Company Assault Squad was involved in. His confidence and demeanor has been a grounding point for the company, his counsel and advice taken seriously by not only by Sgt. Broman, but by any who would listen. 

Equipment: Jump pack, Power Sword, Bolt Pistol, Frag Grenades.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

@midge, you're in, just take out the small bit about him killing heretics (remember this is great crusade era) :wink: 

@santaire i got your pm and im going to say no for now, i might change my mind later but that is a maybe.

@DB, aye it has been awhile, life has seen fit to throw me many curve balls this past year and im just now coming out of it. im looking forward to reading your character sheet :biggrin:


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Then here he is. Hope you like him 

Name: Zahiel Narolah

Age: 137

Squad: Tactical squad

Personality: Zahiel has an icy calm about him that warns any trouble makers of what would happen should they anger him. He keeps calm even in the most bloody engagements but this does not lower his kill tally, indeed it is this icy calm that makes him so deadly as he keeps his head and knows which enemies are the biggest threats and which can be left to mop up. He is often silent but will respond to any question asked of him or any order given. He is as rage driven as his brothers but he can control it more easily through strength of mind although when he experiences loss or extreme amounts of pain then he will snap. He has a fine mind for tactics and will sometimes suggest a battle plan or offer ideas for changes to one that is already made. There is talk of him being promoted to sergeant but most officers know that he must first learn to control his rage at all times rather than most of the time.

Appearance: Zahiel is tall even for a space marine. He is also thinner than his battle brothers although not by much. His hair is black and cropped close to his skull while one of his eyes is a sparkling pale blue and the other is a glowing red orb. His face is noble in countenance and is slightly reminiscent of Sanguinius. He carries his bolter strapped to his back pack, his combat knife strapped to his right hip and his pistol strapped to his left hip. His left shoulder pad shows the badge of the blood angels while the other shows the tactical squad marking. He wears MK 4 ‘Imperial Maximus’ power armour painted in the blood angels red. Its surface is undamaged save for a small scratch on the chest plate he gained from an ork cleaver scraping down it before he shot the ork in the chest with his bolt pistol.

Background: Zahiel was born on Baal, the recruiting world of the blood angels into a tribe that was beginning to tear itself to pieces. The chief of the tribe had been killed and his successors fought over who would be the next chief. Zahiel knew nothing of this as he was still a baby when it happened. When he finally became old enough to understand he discovered that the new chief was not even related to the old, having claimed his high position through murder. Zahiel grew to be taller and stronger than almost everyone in the tribe but before he could demonstrate his skill the Blood Angels arrived. Zahiel left his tribe without a second thought and began the long walk to the Place of Challenge.

He arrived early in the morning and was also the last aspirant to reach it. When they were ordered to begin Zahiel leapt into combat without a second thought. He moved like quicksilver and killed with deadly efficiency. When the fight was ended Zahiel had the highest kill tally of the group by a long way. The only praise he received was an approving nod from one of the Blood Angels. He was chosen to go with them to the fortress monestary. It was one of the proudest moments in Zahiel’s life, second only to the receiving of his power armour. He passed the subsequent tests with ease and joined the scout company.

He spent 17 years as a scout before earning his power armour. It was then that he felt the unbelievable rage that was in his soul. This happened during his first campaign as a tactical marine where his sergeant was cut down by an alien. Zahiel experienced a blast of anger then and charged, screaming at the vile thing. He buried his dagger up to the hilt in its neck and then did it again; stabbing the beast over and over until it finally collapsed from the grievous wound he had dealt it. After that campaign he was transferred to his new squad where he gained a reputation for being the best shot in the company, able to put a bolt round clean through the eye of an ork well beyond the optimal range of a standard bolter.

He fought on Murder during the cleansing of the Megarachnid. This was the first time he fought under Sanguinius and he was instantly overcome with awe and reverence for his primarch, more so than he had ever experienced before. He also grew to respect Horus and his legion. It was a few campaigns after Murder that he took his first serious wound. A bullet went through his eye lens and destroyed his eye although he still managed to shoot the man who had fired and take out his entire squad before losing consciousness.

Within a month he had a new bionic eye and he returned to the fight. After the end of that campaign he had only a week of rest before being thrust into another combat zone, fighting against orks again. It was in this campaign that his armour was scratched. He managed a one in a million shot, putting a bolt round through the mouth of the ork Warboss just as he was opening it. The bolt blew the ork’s head off and the orks lost heart at their leader’s death and the Blood Angels wiped them off the face of the planet.

Zahiel is ready to fight orks once more although he fears that he may lose control and in his rage kill another Blood Angel and be forever labelled kin slayer…

Equipment: Bolter, bolt pistol, combat knife and frag and krak grenades


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

BlackApostleVilhelm said:


> @midge, you're in, just take out the small bit about him killing heretics (remember this is great crusade era) :wink:


doh...... Roger roger. Taken care of. I am looking forward to this one, looks like fun.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Giving this one a bit of a bump. It looks like fun folks lets get some more people onboard!


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

(might be a bit of an overkill, tell me if its too much or needs changing)

Name: Sol
Age: 194
Squad: Veteran assault squad

Appearance: Tall and broad, his body is laced with slabs of thick muscle, product of constant training, the scars and bullet holes upon his torso, numerous and superficial, from his whirlwind style of battle. Plummeting to earth, he is one of the first to descend as he bears no ranged weapon and he lashes out with foot and claw to slash open a gap for others to descend. Yet in this whirlwind style he is often cut and slashed and thus he bears the marks, and slashes upon his armour, his closest relationship perhaps with the tech adepts that repair his battered and bruised plates.

His face bears high strong cheek bones and deep dark brown eyes, that appear deceptively calm compared to the rage within the mind beneath it. More telling of his personality is the arrogant hawkish nose above a thin lipped sour looking mouth. He is completely bald; his head shaved for a more streamlined descent his skin dark brown from exposure to the sun.

Background: Born upon terra he was small and sickly, bullied by his classmates, he bore the resentment of one ostracised and physically demeaned until the emperor came. None expected him to succeed in the trials; none expected the sheer brutality with which he pulled through, a blistering rage and innate drive pulling him through trial after trial. 

In weeks he turned from a sickly child, resenting the world but unable to do anything about it, to a god amongst men, with a blistering hatred for all living things. Yet it was the emperor who gave him this chance, gave him the power to live a life without fear and thus his loyalty is unswerving, his aims to eradicate those that oppose the emperor and ensure the continued growth of the imperium. 

A poor shot, he made little impressions upon the firing ranges, his accuracy above the average human but below the average astartes, yet in combat he excelled, his movement filled with lithe grace of a stalking tiger, coupled with the savage power of a rampaging rhino. His tactical accumen in training had him destined for leadership, praise whispered in his ear and he was placed as captain of the 5th assault company. After three uneventful campaigns, where diplomatic action was majoritively successful, the remainder requiring little more than a single squad of astartes or the soliders of the imperial army his first combat mission was against the orks, a savage encounter to drive the greenskins from a planet riddled with the foul greenskin.

Perhaps he was fortunate to come up against the orks , their savage lust for battle suiting him, the green tide, making his lack of accuracy almost irrelevant, his marital prowess a tremendous boon, the lack of subtlety in the majority of their tactics suiting his own. Through a protracted campaign he was in his element, cutting through orks with brutal ease, he rebuffed their assault on imperial strongholds whilst leading several brutal strikes against the ork heirachy, an attempt to rend the head from the monster that gathered strength before you.

Gradually through martial prowess and careful strikes the orks began to falter and Sol pushed the advantage a well placed assault company strike force taking the head from the warlord, Sol himself claiming the kill, though his chainsword was shattered and his armour and body broken, his fluid strikes unable to pierce the force shield around the warboss. As the warlord loomed in upon him, a great cry erupting, as he screamed in triumph, readying himself for the execution blow, exposing the flesh under his neck. With his last reserves of strength Sol grabbed the nearest weapon, a fallen ork slugga and choppa. The gun at close range punched through the shield to bust the power supply on his hip, the choppa tore the beasts head from his shoulders, thus the reason, sol always carries a spare pistol and combat knife, his last resort.

The enormous body crashed upon him and Sol knew no more. He was comatosed, his body adjudged to be still fighting, repairing, improvements encouraging the apothecaries not to inter him within a dreadnaughts armoured shell, yet it was still years before Sol recovered fully, in which time the company had been forced to choose a new commander, the discovery of their Primarch instilling new blood into their ranks in the form of his chosen elite. The ranks changed, old captains moved to other companies, others moved into veteran squads as sergeants, as new blood moved into the top ranks and from the bottom.

Sol returned to duty, to a new world, a world of battle and war, lead by the calm serenity of their primarch. Rehealed and rehabilitated, he was brought before Sanguinius protesting 5th company was his to lead, not the property of some Baalian prick. His words were received with a smile by Sanguinius yet he was placed within one of the veteran assault companies denied command, denied what he saw as his, gifted to him by the emperor.

It twisted him, the loss of command confounding the childhood resentment festering within him, and though still an exemplary warrior, no longer was he the leader of old, he became bitter and twisted, the soul he is today.

His martial record has continued in an exemplary fashion, though at each turn he has been upstaged as he has battled towards the head of the beast, either (unsurprisingly) by his primarch, his captain or his sergeant, his bitterness against the company as a whole growing, though his loyalty to the emperor is as ever unwavering.

Now as he moves to this new mission, he aims to finally step out from the shadow of his superiors and show them, why he was once a leader, why he deserves the right to lead the company that was once his own.

Personality: Sol is very much the opposite to his squad mates, their calm aura at odds to his fiery rage, his name Sol merely a nickname, his rage compared to the firey sun of terra that beat down upon them as they trained. 

Proud of his heritage, he is honoured to be amongst the first, yet the calm nobility present in his gene father and his squad mates, absent in him, replaced by a haughty arrogance and a blistering rage, drawn from years of rejection and bitterness, unable to comprehend his inability to rise back to his old position within the company. 

As a tactician, he is brilliant, yet his plans are vocalised in a sneering drawl, condescension laced through every syllable, certainty pounding in his voice. Due to his former position his relationship with his squad mates and superiors is edgy at best, his arrogance an irritant to even the most serene of warriors.

Though originally very much in control, as he strives to overthrow the shadow of his twisted victory against the ork warlord and to make his place in the company, in battle he has a tendency to get carried away. Lost to the hack and slash, sharp words or a comrade’s tug needed to pull him away from the slaughter.


Equipment: twin power claws, frag grenade, krak grenade, small combat knife and a bolt pistol, last resorts if one of his claws breaks or fails


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I like him Deathbringer! It is going to be interesting to see how he and the rest of the Vet Squad get on


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

i wanted something and someone utterly different from the rest of the squad as you, ramo and the squad leader were calm and serene. So i wanted to play a bit of a prick, plus tend to play twisted and depressive characters, i decided to try something new and more agressive, a combat orientated bitter spiteful dick filled with the emperor's rage and personal issues.

Still gm's word is law, i did wonder about the captain thing


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

This sounds like a good idea for a roleplay, and Hammer of Olympia was a brilliant RP so i'm confident in your GM abilities BA. Hope this is alright.

Name: Kalcius Seten
Age: 75 Years
Squad: Assault Marines

Personality: Kalcius is young and eager to serve the Legion. He is quick to join the fray and has a confidence that borders on arrogance, despite being young by Astartes standards. He believes the Blood Angels are the pinnacle of the Legio Astartes, easily outclassing the Ultramarines, Sons of Horus and Imperial Fists. He is quick with a jest and unlike most he has the uncanny ability to easily converse with humans, he has often aided Rememberancers with their work and enjoys painting fellow battle-brothers himself.

Appearance: Kalcius has shoulder-length golden blonde hair with sharp widow's peak on the left side of his forehead. His skin is milk white and unblemished, apart from a small battle scar gained against the Eldar that stretches from underneath his left eye to the edge of his cheekbone. His eyes are a sharp lilac colour with golden flecks around the centre. His armour is mostly unadorned but bears a purity seal he earned for killing an Ork Nob in his first engagement that provided two Devastator squads with an opportunity to pull back and avoid undue casualties. His helmet has two jade green rings circling each eye, a sign of adornment that members of his tribe use to have tattooed onto their face.

Background: Kalcius was the son of his tribe's chieftain. At the age of nine he set out to join the Legion, and after meeting an Apothecary on a trek through the desert he was able to take part in the trials and earn a place amongst the Blood Angels. After this and his duties in the Scout company Kalcius earned a place in the 5th Company as an Assault Marine. He has yet to earn his veteran's laurels but they are a firm goal in his mind as he furthers his experience with each battle campaign.

His most noted examples of valour are a brief campaign against the Eldar in which he was able to ambush a Warlock battle-commander and wound him enough to disrupt the illusions plaguing the rest of the Astartes present. The same Warlock gave him his noted scar and was finished off by Kalcius and several other marines in a hail of gunfire. A second campaign against the Orks saw a large mob rush a Devastator position, only Kalcius's intervention and killing of the Ork Nob leading them allowed the Devastators to fall back and consolidate a better firing position.

Equipment: Right hand Chainaxe, Left hand Chainsword, Frag grenades.


Lord of the Night


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

@DB: the former captaincy is fine with me for now, if i want it changed later ill let you know via pm, but for now dont worry about changing anything. excellent character sheet, im interested to see how he interacts with not only his own brothers but the iron warriors too once the two meet

@LoN: He's good, im glad someone was brave enough to try dual wielding haha


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

the veteran assault marine spots are now all taken. there are two more assault marine spots and five more tactical slots, if we get three more people ill start writing up the opening post and have it up come Saturday latest


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Bumping this one again. Is there an action thread in the making or are we still needing more people?


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

if we can get one more person that would be great, but i already have an action thread in the making for those of you who have signed up, you can expect it within the next day and a half :biggrin: for those of you still interested im leaving the recruitment thread open until all spots are filled or we progress too far down the storyline


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Glad to see the action thread up! Big opening post but it
Really provides a lot to workwith. Let's have at it boys.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

just a heads up the update will be coming this weekend. you guys still have awhile to post so no rush, just giving you all a time frame to work with, if you need more time send me a PM and let me know.

other than that great opening post by Midge and i look forward to reading the others once they are up :victory:


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

all the memories stirred in this rp are making me so happy
severus (bastard), barok, ha oh so many memories.

Worst part for me is wishing i could talk to lynx but knowing he is yet to be more than a gleam of a gleam (going on for some time) in someones eyes

going to wait for ramo to respond to my words before i go have a natter, might have to be with the arch magos considering he seems rather nervous and sol's prior assumption


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

My post will be up soon, been hecitic times for me so im far behind on all my rps


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

just a heads up so we are all clear, the techpriest in the briefing room is an adjutant to the archmagos, essentially his little slave who he sends places when he doesnt want to go, which is thankfully a lot lol you can still probably get a lot more out of him then you could the archmagos though

also Ramo, DB and Midge take note, i mentioned the captain of the first Barok and how you may speak with him if you wish, if i mention anyone that i havent really described their personality or how they look and you wish to speak with them pm me so i can tell you what you need to know. 

DB i know you've met Barok before so you would have a fairly good idea of what he looks like and how he would react to certain things, only one of his arms is bionic though but he still looks the same, just not all spiky yet lol and you can expect to meet quite a few players from Hammer, a very young Aresk being one of them


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Lord Ramo said:


> My post will be up soon, been hecitic times for me so im far behind on all my rps


I know the feeling. I have decided that I have to take tonight and get caught up on as many as I can.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

just a heads up the update will be sunday afternoon/evening. if you guys want an extension let me know here in the recruitment thread


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I should be good. I plan to get my post up today sometime.

EDIT: As promised my post is up.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

update will be up by sunday evening. if you need more time let me know


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Cool, looking forward to it.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

sorry for the long wait guys, the update will be up by tomorrow night. santaire until you pm me your character will become an NPC for the time being


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Sorry guys, completely forgot. My post is now up


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

alright guys the update is finally up and once again i sincerely apologize for it taking so long, but i can guarantee that i am going to be around a lot more now, lucky you guys  on a side note the recruitment thread is still open for those of you who wish to join, i will pm you if it is accepted and work you into the next update


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Wonderful to see you back mate!


----------

